# Arkansas?



## Josh (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone here ever rode the Buffalo River horse trails? I'm thinking about Woolum... Any experiences or suggestions?


----------



## JMWeldy (Dec 23, 2012)

*Arkansas riding*

Josh,

We rode Buffalo River in Arkansas this past October. We stayed at the Buffalo River Ranch in Jasper, Arkansas. We love the campground and the riding was terrific. From camp, it's probably an hour's ride down to the Buffalo River where all the trails are. It's a steep ride but loads of fun. The owner of the campground, Jim Culver has a really nice trail map you can get that is a must. We rode every trail there in 5 days.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi josh! Glad you started this thread, I haven't been able to respond to your PM.

I have some info to share, be back soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2012)

The Buffalo is one of my favorite places... I've walked most of the brt an canoed most of the river. I really want to haul Dusty up there... He is in great shape but due to his geography he has never done river crossings to my knowledge and the terrain is much steeper and rockier. Would this cause him trouble? I don't even shoe him...


----------



## JMWeldy (Dec 23, 2012)

*Arkansas riding*

Josh,

Some of the trails are pretty rocky. We rode one that seemed to be nothing but what we call "Number Twos" which is really hard on horse's feet. I have our two shod for the trail riding season but then pull shoes for the winter.

The trails cross the river several times but when we were there, none of the crossings were very deep so you shouldn't have any problems. 

There is a primitive campground down at the river called Steel Creek. It's first come first serve but that does keep you from going up and down the mountain getting to and from the Buffalo River Ranch.

We've ridden a lot of places but we really liked that area and would probably go back some time. 

Next summer we're planning on hauling the horses out to Yellowstone.

Jody


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've not ridden there, but I do a lot of trail riding in rocky areas on barefoot horses. I use trail boots on the fronts when I'm dealing with really ugly terrain, the backs don't seem to need the boots. 

Renegade Hoof Boots - Horse Boots 

They work great, aren't the cheapest but the best I've found for construction, fit and durability.


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2012)

I am familiar with Steel Creek and it's a really nice area. Those are some awsome boots. If staying at clear creek what's the elevation like? How narrow is the trail?


----------



## JMWeldy (Dec 23, 2012)

Josh,

Elevation at the Buffalo River Ranch is around 1700 feet and down at the river it's around 930. So if you camp at Steel Creek you won't have much elevation to deal with. One day we borrowed Jim's stock trailer and hauled down to the river and parked at a parking area just down the road from Steel Creek and rode through the camp. It is a nice camp except for their high lines. They left a lot to be desired. Where we live it's flatter than a pancake but I work pretty hard at getting the horses in good shape and they handled everything the Buffalo River area had to offer.


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2012)

Yea guess I need to practice high lining him at home. I don't camp at any of the rides around here.


----------



## JMWeldy (Dec 23, 2012)

I'd just as soon highline as anything. We use a come-along to get the line nice and tight plus we have those Knot Eliminators that we use. The ones I have don't come with the built in swivel so I got a couple of good size snaps that have swivels and I snap them on the Knot Eliminators and then run the lead rope through the swivel on the snap. That way they can circle as much as they want and don't get the rope all twisted up. They have poles at Steel Creek and you could maybe use them and your own rope. Portable corrals are allowed too. Of course, if you're like me I don't have room in my trailer for corral panels and even though I use electric fence at home, I don't trust the horses to stay in them while camping!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like great adventures on the Buffalo. I haven't ridden it, but know many many that do. All good stuff, rough in areas but lots of beautiful bluffs!
Another plus is the relatively close Eureka Springs area... (For dining etc.) I love that place!

There are some good trails in this area. I would also check out Devil's Den, and the Pea Ridge Military Park (Unfortunately they have closed miles of PRNMP, I used to ride it a bunch when I was a kid.) I love riding out here in the Ozark National Forest, there aren't any specific horse trails, but I like to trail blaze. I've met a bunch of folks since moving here and there are some hidden gems I've yet to explore that we are planning trips for this spring.
The OHT is closed to horse traffic for the most part, several times it crosses over onto logging roads and it's hard to discern where it stops or crosses over. I have friends ride it on mules and they don't have any problems, wish they would open it so we can do it and not get into trouble.

I keep my horses barefoot. They only get a few chips, but if I were going to ride several consecutive days I'd invest in boots for most of this country. Some sharp limestone to worry about, or just take it slow like we do and really pick your path.

Can't wait to hear what you decide on, keep us posted! Want photos!


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2012)

I will def keep y'all updated! I'm very familiar with the OHT! I've walked all of it but maybe 20 miles... I'm thinking this will be a fall trip as I need to get my trailer in order but may get it done late spring. It's bout a 5 hour drive with my horse so I need my trailer at 100%. My horse has great feet but really want to get a set of the renegades for his front feet. I plan to buy some maps soon!


----------

